# Pics of my other Hobby-



## docrocket1967 (Apr 21, 2013)

Hello everyone.... being that I am a big fan of fire arms it is the reason I joined this forum as I am sure it is the same reason for most of you. I also have another hobby I love and enjoy. I am 24 years old and I have an obsession with muscle cars and being that I am so young it might strike some as strange to own a car from another generation but I know there are some older gentleman on the forum and maybe they will get a kick out of it. I am more of a Chevrolet guy so with that being said I have owned alot of chevrolets...

I have owned and restored over 20 classic cars by the time I was 23. Not all projects were finished before I sold them or traded them but I moved on to others. But here are some pics of cars I will never sell and have owned for quite some time with a brief description and alot of sentimental value...I could post pics of cars ive owned all day but ill just post the ones the I love to death

My 1967 Chevy Camaro RS- 350 crate motor- Orignal RS with 4 speed (came with 327) original A/C car, deluxe interior from factory, power window car as well with many other options.



This picture is has my 1969 Camaro RS on the lift when me and my dad were restoring it. You can see my dad in the background there and the others are some of his cars. That is my 1967 Camaro on the bottom.



Here is my 1969 Nova SS...unfortunately I did sell this one. But I love this picture of it. What a bunch of good memories in this beast.


Here is my 1999 Camaro SS- It is a 1 of 2 ever built with the options this one has. I know its not old but I bought it from a friend just after my daughter was born and I love this car to death.



Here is my 1971 Chevelle with me in the pic the day I sold it I know the color doesnt look appealing here but it was burnt orange with black on top. I had everything done on this car except the interior.





If this post shows some interest to others here on the forum ill post some pics of some other cars and motorycles ive built or owned...and if i run out of pics I got some cool pics from work of car wrecks I have worked of vehicles just mangled.


----------



## A34 (Apr 25, 2013)

Here are some pic of some of my cars, past and present. Sorry, I can't figure out how to insert image's here.

https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=a1fffd6167a46303&id=A1FFFD6167A46303%211671&authkey=!ABf_yA6E90IbI20


----------



## Haas (Jun 24, 2009)

Wow, nice cars, both of you. Love that Nova. I don't know what it is about the Nova, but I've always loved them. So basic, yet so cool.


----------



## docrocket1967 (Apr 21, 2013)

That is some gorgeous mopars. For future reference if you wana post a pic the easiest way I found to do it is to upload your images to photobucket and then copy the link they give you and post the link when your posting and the pictures will come up. If you dont have a photobucket account it only takes 30 seconds or so to register. Good website with a lot of cool pictures. 

Haas- Thank you. I always liked Novas as well. I will have to post some pics of my '72 as well. It had a 498 big block in it with 500hp+ she would scream


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I've never been much of a car guy, but I do enjoy looking at them.

Very nice cars! :smt023


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Very nice, thanks for sharing.

Lose the blue painted rims , that would totally change the appearance .
Love it all, thanks


----------



## docrocket1967 (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks guys


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I'm a gearhead who grew up in the 60's, finished high school in '64, and I still love performance machinery. I spend many Saturday's and Sundays, and a few Wednesdays, at local drag strips (I much prefer the 1/4 mile over 1/8 tracks). I have seen a lot of the legends of the sport back in those days and owned a genuine American supercar* of the day; a 1966 Chevelle Super Sport SS396. It had the L34 360HP engine with 4-bolt mains and a Holley. That was the only year that Chevrolet built that engine in that configuration and state of tune. For you people who are a lot younger, here are some things you might want to know about that era.

The mid-sized (intermediates) of the day, such as the GTO, the Chevelle SS396, the 442, the Skylark GS, were never referred to as "muscle cars". That term appeared later after that era was over, around the mid-70's. During their heyday, they were called "supercars". This was a term applied to an intermediate car with a big block engine and certain other goodies installed. Camaros and Mustangs were not supercars. They were pony cars. And Corvettes were sports cars of a special caliber.

Another little known fact. The Pontiac GTO did not come out in the fall of 1963. It appeared in the fall of 1966. In the fall of '63, Pontiac introduced the Tempest LeMans with a GTO option package. That was what became known for '64 and '65 as the GTO but it wasn't until the '66 model year that Pontiac split the GTO out as a distinct model.

Ford was a later comer, as was Mopar, in the supercar wars but both had some excellent offerings; especially Plymouth and Dodge. In 1966, your could get a Plymouth Belvedere Satellite with the Hemi option which cost $907 and had one of the baddest supercars going.... unless you were one of the lucky ones with a '66 Chevelle Super Sport with the L78 396. That engine was really crazy good. It was the same engine that appeared in the 65 1/2 Corvette 396 with 425 HP. The only difference was the exhaust manifold in the Chevelle. It would dust a 426 Hemi.

I could go on and on about this. I still have my original order form for my '66 Chevelle. It was maroon with a black vinyl top. A 3.73 out back with a close ratio Muncie 4-speed (2.20 first). I ordered the full instrumentation which included the infamous "knee knocker tach" and a little known option; sintered metallic brake linings.

Love it gentlemen and to the OP who started this, you have some beautiful machines there, my friend.


----------



## Haas (Jun 24, 2009)

> I will have to post some pics of my '72 as well.


Would love to see it.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I got my fast car fix via fast motorcycles.


----------



## docrocket1967 (Apr 21, 2013)

Souther boy...you nailed it. Next time im on my computer ill post some pics of some other togs and motorcycles ive had. My dad has a 1968 GTO now we just finished restoring. I had a 1971 pontiac lemans sport furry 3 but it had a 1970 ram air 4 motor in it. She was pretty quick only 380hp though. I love the GTO's though. Ive had some Monte Carlos, novas, older suburban, mustang (garbage car), camaros, chevelles, el camino, 442 cutlass and many more....ill postem soon


----------



## docrocket1967 (Apr 21, 2013)

Also had a 63 split window corvette that was a pure drag car even had lambo doors with roll cage. 18" wide mickeys in the rear all kinds of stuff


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

docrocket1967 said:


> Also had a 63 split window corvette that was a pure drag car even had lambo doors with roll cage. 18" wide mickeys in the rear all kinds of stuff


Let me tell you, at only 24 you've already led a gearhead's dream. I say good for you! I loved those times, except for all of the social and political upheaval stuff that was going on. We do have some fine machinery out there today and some if it is damned quick. But it was a different world back then with the supercars and all they represented. So much easier to work on and swap out bolt-ons for some quick assessments. I had a friend who had a '66 396 Chevelle, optioned similar to mine except for the fact that he was running 4.10's to my 3.73's. He also had a 780CFM dual feed Holley, R3310, to my stock single feed 660CFM Holley. We'd swap out carbs, mess the the timing and advance weights, do valve adjustments (yes, even though they were hydraulic lifters - I still have my rocker arm clips) and then go our and race to see what chances netted the best results. Later I got that same carburetor, did some ignition work, and installed a set of Hooker header with open exhaust and the car ran really great.

As for GTO's, my favorite year was '65. I almost bought one until I heard that Chevy was going to be making the 396 an available option for the Chevelle. They did offer a 396 in 65 1/2 in all of 201 cars. It was a hybrid and never again appeared in any Chevy vehicle. Rated at 375 HP with hydraulic lifters, it was nowhere the match for the famed L78 396/375 solid lifter engine. But the '65 Goat was just down right exquisite. I remember when Royal Pontiac of Royal Oak, Michigan campaigned a fleet of 65 GTO's with their "Bobcat kits" installed. I saw one run at a local track and it was a consistent 12.3-12.4 car. I really did like the '65 GTO.

Had a blast and really enjoyed the times. This is pretty much what my '66 Chevelle looked like except for the wheels. I had the stock stamped steel wheels painted the same color as the exterior with the "dog dish" Chevy "baby moon" hub caps. I like sleepers.

http://assets.hemmings.com/uimage/7412636-700-0.jpg

This is what the engine bay looked like (I didn't order A/C, power brakes, or power steering);

http://www.remarkablecars.com/main/chevrolet/chevrolet-00156-4.jpg

This is what the driver's side looked like except the fact that I didn't have A/C vents. I did have the simulated wood steering wheel as pictured here. Note the Inland Steel shifter. I liked mine and kept it instead of going with a Hurst Competition 4 unit.

http://image.superchevy.com/f/featu...2_08_z+1966_chevy_chevelle_SS396+interior.jpg


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Nice car SouthernBoy


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

:toimonster: ok ,,wasn't that funny , into the toilet I go



paratrooper said:


> I got my fast car fix via fast motorcycles.


Found the photo of your motorcycle ,Paratrooper

I hope you don't mind me posting the picture, but where's the motor?


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

pic said:


> Nice car SouthernBoy


Thanks but the links I posted were not for my Chevelle. I do have pictures but I would have to use a hosting service to get them on here. It was a nice car. I have very fond memories of it. I ordered it, through my stepfather since I was only 20 at the time, and owned it for 5 1/2 years. Too bad I sold it.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Ablion said:


> Good hobby ......................
> I also like the stylish cars , mostly those who have some graphics work on it. I also have an black car with red graphics work.
> I think graphics or wrapping makes the car more cool and attractive one.


There is a downside to cosmetic mods on a car. Your market is going to be select and smaller when the time comes to sell or trade that car in. Just keep that in mind.


----------

